
Show HN: Visual Coffee – Blog Kits - alinasava
https://visual.coffee
======
quickthrower2
Hey there. I love the designs!

It interesting that you make a complete blog, including the idea. But surely
you need to find people who want to buy specifically start a "Stay at home dad
blog" and who also want to spend $900 on setting it up. Is it easy to find
such people? And not only that - find them at the right time. Too early and
they are not yet committed to their idea, too late and they've set up a
wordpress out of the box theme and are happy with it.

I would have thought a $900-$9000 range (or more?) for a "we'll set the blog
up for you, you tell us your brief" would work a lot better, as you will find
people who are not technical but have an idea for a blog they want to set up
and want it to be super professional looking.

~~~
alinasava
Hey :) Thank you!

Yes, I need to find people that decided to start blogging professionally and
want to start writing as soon as possible. Meaning without going through the
hoops of coming up with a blog name, search for an available domain, a fully
custom process etc.

"we'll set the blog up for you, you tell us your brief" is a bit beyond the
project's target, I intended the key point to be the ability to have a good
online presence in 1 day (including social media), within a limited budget. I
do brief-based custom work too, but outside of Visual Coffee.

